# M&P .45 newbie



## Gravymann (Mar 1, 2014)

I just recently bought a S&W M&P .45 after having had a Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm for about 8 months. I really do LIKE my Storm, but lately here in Austin, there seems to be a shortage of 9mm ammo, while .45 ACP is plentiful.
I kind of wanted something with a bigger kick, and after doing some research, opted for the M&P .45. My 2nd choice would have been another PX4 Storm chambered in .45, but was reassured by many that if I really wanted to go with this caliber, stick with S&W. 
While I've taken my Storm to my local shooting range several times, I've yet to take the M&P there, so I have NO idea what to expect. I DO like the way it fits my hand with the provided medium backstrap.
Anything I should look for, or be expecting? The only round that's ever been fired with it is one the factory tested it with (included with my case).
Anyone own one? How's the recoil?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought an M&P 45 with the 4 inch barrel two years ago and the balance and handling is great. This is the near perfect polymer DAO (technically an SAO) semi-auto I can imagine. I also have a gen4 Glock 21 and it is fine. But the M&P beats it in the ergonomics area.

It had too heavy of a trigger when I bought it, around 8.5 pounds, so I got an Apex Tactical DCAEK installed in it at purchase time. That brought the trigger down to 6.5 pounds when measured with a Lyman digital gauge. So I re-installed the factory OEM trigger spring and the trigger pull is now around 4 pounds 12 to 14 ounces. The break is near 1911 quality. This may be a little light for such a crisp break for a daily carry gun but for the range it is fine. I would carry it were I to train with it as I do with my primary carry guns.

As for recoil, it is rather mild and very controllable; a result of the superb grip and feel. This gun should serve you well and I am sure you'll be very pleased with it.


----------



## Gravymann (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks, SB! Yeah, 8.5's about what the reviews on it said before I bought it. I should be ok with that - gonna get some range time in this week, looks like, so I'll let ya know. Glad to hear about the recoil - was a bit concerned going from 9mm to .45, so that's good news indeed.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

have had my s&w .45 acp m&p for about 3 years. trigger measures about 7 lbs. I have been ok with that. to me, recoil is more of a push back than a muzzle flip of a 9mm. i think you will be pleasantly surprised how easy a .45 is to shoot.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Gravymann said:


> Thanks, SB! Yeah, 8.5's about what the reviews on it said before I bought it. I should be ok with that - gonna get some range time in this week, looks like, so I'll let ya know. Glad to hear about the recoil - was a bit concerned going from 9mm to .45, so that's good news indeed.


If an 8.5 pound trigger works out as being too heavy for you, take comfort in the fact that this is easily addressable. Were I to make my M&P 45 a primary carry gun, I would do as I do with my other carry guns and seriously train with it. Then if my trigger, which as I mentioned comes in around 4 pounds 12 to 14 ounces proved to be too light, I would re-install the Apex DCAEK trigger spring and go with it.

This .45 has got to be one of the best out there and the feel in the hand is superb. I'll pull mine out of the safe sometime this morning and re-check the trigger weight just to see what it is now (it's been two years since I checked it so I am working on memory here) and let you know.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

If I might throw something out, the M&P line offers a wide selection of excellent pistols... almost too many. One little gem to consider, if you are of a mind, is their M&P 40 in the 4.25" barrel. Yes, the .40S&W has some recoil but the M&P handles it great. And this is one serious carry gun. With a 15+1 round capacity of Federal 165gr HST or the hot Speer Gold Dot 165gr JHP (#53970 at 1150 fps) you've got some serious firepower on your hip. This is the first M&P I ever bought and I will NOT trade or sell it.


----------

